
Hand-drawn graphics library Rough.js has new fill styles - shihn
https://github.com/pshihn/rough/releases/tag/v2.2.1
======
aero142
I would love to convert from dot files to roughjs images. There are a lot of
tools that come close to bridging this gap, but I can't quite find the
combination. Maybe someday I'll write the missing pieces.

------
matchbok
Nice to see the move to TypeScript. Any reasonably-sized library written in
just JS gets hairy very quickly.

Great library as well!

~~~
abritinthebay
> Any reasonably-sized library written in just JS gets hairy very quickly.

I mean, that's just demonstrably false.

~~~
cptskippy
> that's just demonstrably false.

Then demonstrate? I would genuinely like to see some large well maintained and
documented JavaScript libraries that don't rely on some sort of preprocessors
or language transformation.

~~~
onion2k
Three.js

------
sethrin
Why should I use this instead of an SVG fill/filter?

~~~
shihn
This is a full graphics library not just a pattern filler.
[http://roughjs.com/](http://roughjs.com/) It renders to both Canvas and SVG

